# old columbia 10/33 help



## fresilo (Jan 12, 2018)

hi, i just bought a columbia 10/33 and can't find any info on it anywhere, the only thing i found is that aparently they are acctualy mtd made. the model number on the lable is : 315 761 597 (see picture) the throttle cable just gave up on me so i need a new one. if someone can tell me more info on the thing so i can find the right part it would be awesome.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would think that any "push/pull "throttle or choke cable for ope of the right length or longer could be made to work ?


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

My usual links can't find anything on that model.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF fresilo

I'm guessing you are in Canada ?? Would help if you went into your "User CP" and added a location.
For some reason stuff sold in Canada for the most part is really hard to find info on.

If it's just a basic cable without a plastic coating I've had good luck with taking them off, flexing them some to break up any rust and then saturating the outside with oil before reinstalling them. The oil does get wicked into the inside cable. If you can coil it and submerge it all the better. 

Take a look at a manual choke cable in an automotive parts store if you're interested in going new. If you post the total length you need someone might have a part number for a cable off their machine that would work for you.

This is one off my snapper and it looks to be situated in my dash about the same as your Columbia : https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...vHYAhWJ7YMKHdekCQEQMwhSKBMwEw&iact=mrc&uact=8

This should be a link to the PrimeLine catalog for throttle cables: 2016 PrimeLine Catalog


----------

